# Did you have a Vivent Home Security rep @ your door?



## R.O.V. (May 16, 2010)

I had a young guy dressed in bright orange shirt and sneakers (reminded me of ING colors) knocking on my door this weekend. He seemed a little aggressive and was pushing a wireless home security system. They basically lock you into a long-term contract (3.5 yrs @ $50/mo)...told me we are a referral home i.e. we do not have to pay for the hardware (panel, window contacts, etc).

I wanted to check here first and see if any of you had experiences with this company? BTW I have not signed or bought anything and suspicious about the whole thing.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

As usual with this type of thing, I just do a google search. There were a couple of negative websites. Here is one which gives a few bits of info.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...mation-vivint-needs-some-aggressiveness-.html

722 complaints....hmm.

http://roanoke.bbb.org/article/vivi...ty-company-visiting-local-neighborhoods-27415

I say spend some time on google and decide for yourself.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

R.O.V. said:


> They basically lock you into a long-term contract (3.5 yrs @ $50/mo)...told me we are a referral home i.e. we do not have to pay for the hardware (panel, window contacts, etc).


That sounds pretty damn expensive to me. We put in a system a few years ago at no cost and we are paying about $20 / month for monitoring. It was a 3 year contract and at the end of that time we received a new system upgrade for another 3 year extension.

I agree with the prior poster, if your in the market for a security system do some googling and find a company with a good rep.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I had them approach our house and they seemed very scammy. So much so that one of my neighbors called the cops!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't they always say there's been a few break ins in the neighborhood lately? Is that not a scare tactic?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Don't they always say there's been a few break ins in the neighborhood lately? Is that not a scare tactic?


The extent of my distrust and skepticism around these guys is that they are able to gather the information required to engineer a break-in themselves or by sourcing it out.
For example, they are able to figure out whether you already have a system, if yes, which one, etc.
Perfect case of social engineering.

My response to such folks would be to tell them you already have a monitored security system (with voice) installed.
Which one and how much you pay for it is none of their business.
Thanks, and have a great day.


----------



## R.O.V. (May 16, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> The extent of my distrust and skepticism around these guys is that they are able to gather the information required to engineer a break-in themselves or by sourcing it out.


I must say the guy who was at my door on the weekend seemed pretty 'sketchy'. I was actually thinking, while sitting in my office today, that a break-in cold be possible especially since I made the mistake of confirming my shed wasn't monitored by my existing system when he asked (the question kinda caught me off-guard)...and I don't wanna lose any of my tools


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Good point harold. Might as well tell these people you have a dog that attacks as well.


----------

